# Kayaking The Creeks



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey guys. I am in the market for a creek/river yak. I know a lot of you guys use them, and I am requesting some help. Although I am not necisarily looking looking at an exact model or brand, but more of a style. Which type is better for stability and comfort...sit in or on top? How about for toting gear? Just looking for some insight!  I mostly fish the 3 creeks system and the Scioto.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You will have fun! It is a difficult situation finding which you will like. You can find some good reviews on which you looking for. If you plannning fishing out if like I do. I have a Wilderness System Panlico 14.5 fishing yak and been using it for 4 years or so. It is Sit inside. I am in plans of picking up another one this year. Actually may get one in Florida next month cause I like to give some more thought on the SOT yaks. One thing to keep in mind is you need to be comfortable on the seat and if your not then your back will hurt. These things can fly! Much better than a canoe in my opinion. My mind is already made up that it will be one made by Native Kayak. The Back Packers in Sheiffeild is suppose to get them in hopefully March. But I prefer the Sit inside cause you dont have to worry about your stuff falling out like on a SOT.
Hope this help.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, I second that. For around here, I think sit-ins are better.
For river fishing, I like my 9ft Perception better than the bigger
yaks (my bud's got 2 - 12 ft Pungos). I like the shorter yaks,
they're more maneuverable - great for spinning out of fast water
into eddies, ect.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> Yup, I second that. For around here, I think sit-ins are better.
> For river fishing, I like my 9ft Perception better than the bigger
> yaks (my bud's got 2 - 12 ft Pungos). I like the shorter yaks,
> they're more maneuverable - great for spinning out of fast water
> into eddies, ect.


Yeah what he said! For our small creeks and rivers a small sit inside is the way to go in my opinion. They are lightweight and super manueverable which is a real bonus. Also, I am a keep it simple kind of guy. I only need to bring 4 or 5 baits with me so a SOT would be overkill for me. A friend has a 9' SIT and it is plenty fast and it is so nimble he can go anywhere and it is just really nifty. 

Also, if I am not mistaken.....Mushi you are a relatively small guy so no need to get a big ole SOT when a small 9' or 10' would be easy to transport and all you need really.

Ok, I am telling you to much of what I like. The best thing to do is try a few out. Then, you will figure out which one you like. Though, for packing light and our small streams I think a small, lightweight SIK is the best option.

CG


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Small yak are fine if you are under 6 ft. But I hate to be cramped. Longer yak are not as fun in the class 1 or 2 rivers but is managable though. Have to think how much stuff you want to take along as I tend to take 3 rods out with me most of the time. Longer yak are better suited if you planning on distance to fish. I fish out of my 14.5 yak in class 2 rivers but I use my head and not do dumb stunts. I see you are in Cols. area. Is there anyone there has the Native/Heritage fishing Yaks?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm 6'1" 185 so about average. What are the disadvantages of the SOT? Less easy to cast and access gear in? I just like the idea of being able to get out easily...but am unsure of how stable they are when casting.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I was under the impression that the s.o.t.'s were a little tippier, but I could be wrong.
I guess for warm weather a sot wouldn't be bad, but I've been out in blizzards,
and a sit in with a spray skirt definitely keeps you warmer.

I've also gone out on Lake Erie in 3-5s. Don't think I'd do that on a sit on top! 

Here's good reference - they have reviews on just about any yak out there -
http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

SOT are actually quite stable. But the guy said I wouldn't do it in colder weather either. I took my yak on it first maiden voyage on Erie but I sure wasn't to comfy either but now I would go out on it since I have more experience. The nice thing about some yak that designed for fishing are definitly more stable and little bit wider but as not to feel like a slow canoe. Some yaks you can stand up and cast out of it but only do it in shallow water though. I find it just easier to get out and cast was much easier.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Mushijobah - There are advantages to both but I like "sit on tops" because you can get in and out very easily and tackle is easily accessible. I'm sure the different models have dramatically different handling, but one I use is very stable and has many great features such as rod holders, spot between knees for tackle box with a strap to secure, straps to hold paddle while fighting a fish, place for bucket behind seat and a dry well in front. It is made of molded plastic and is basically indestructible. When it is cold, I just wear neoprene waders. Link below shows picture of kayak in use.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31065&cat=500


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the insight guys. Both are looking about equal in convenience! Gosh, if only there was a sit-in with rod holders and easy in/out capabilities!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Mushi. There are easy to get out. just some are better suited for fishing then other. My yak is is like a tandem but has one seat, 2 rod holders, anchor system and it also came with an areated bait bucket but that I gave away since I dont do bait. Goodluck on choosing your yak!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is a link to TONS of good information:

http://forums.riversmallies.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35184


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want the "Cadilac" of Kayaks and have extra cash layin around go for one of these. 


Man I really want one LOL. I came across a lot of good info on the Colorado site there since there really are tons of people there that use Kayaks both sit in and SOT and also the 1 man pontoons.

Pontoons are getting huge out there



www.Mokai.com


I did some digging and found my original link on the Colorado site with some really good info. 

http://www.coloradofisherman.com/forum/index.php?topic=20317.msg186926#msg186926


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll check out river smallies.

PS that mokai looks SWEET!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That Mokai thing is one sweet looking dream fishin machine. I don't have that kind of cash layin around though. Seems reasonable and if I was lookin to buy a boat, I might buy that instead! 

Also, I know some like the pontoons, but I wouldn't want one for our small rivers and creeks. Think windy days = issues, and think overhanging trees and narrows runs and riffles. Just a little food for thought. 

CG


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

I absolutely love using my kayak on the tangy, scioto and darby. I've got a 11' Perception sit-in that works great for me. My dad has a 10' wilderness systems he uses frequently and my wife loves her 9' Swifty. These are very small and maneuverable boats, easy to load and great for fishing those streams. I like the sit-ins for this reason, also because I think you can stay a little more dry. This would be my reccomendation for most situations. You can pick these up at Dick's for $200-400. Then you've got to get all of the stuff that goes with it, so double that number. 

My friend has a 13' Tarpon sit-on-top that he uses. Very stable. He's a real big guy, so he needs the size and can actually stand on the thing. It's a little big for ohio stream use imoh, but a fantastic boat. 

That being said, I prefer to use my canoe when I have company. To me, fishing is more fun with others and kayaks can lead to lonely angling.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

they had some $200 yaks at GM and dicks on black friday, they $400 now. I am upset that I did not buy one myself! Not sure if they were any good.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's what I heard Greg! We missed out!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I own an Old Town Otter barebones model....I installed my own deck rigging for $7, threw in a $5 inflatable seat cushion from Dick's and use my tackle box in the bow of the kayak as my footpegs...

The wonderful thing about customizing your yak is that you can be as cheap or as expensive as you want to! Most of the accessories necessary for Ohio fishing are relatively easy do it yourself projects. Just something to keep in mind...

As far getting in and out of a kayak, well that all depends. If you have a relatively flat surface under either a SOT or SIT they are very easy to get in and out of. However, if you're trying to exit the craft from a deep pool on the edge of a dropoff you will find it difficult no matter what craft you have. The boat will push away from you as you shift your weight to exit. The key to easy exit is some type of friction on the bottom! 

I'm 5'11" and need to get out every 3-4 hours and stretch the legs a little. Not because of being cramped, but because of being in the same position for so long!

Stability and Speed are some of the tradoffs with smaller models. My otter is definitely not the fastest but it is stable...If I can answer any more questions, feel free to pm...

Ohio River flathead don't stand a chance vs. the yaks!









Notice the two blocks of wood under my deck rigging with my rod holders....net cost $25 (but it is a little *******!?!?)


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That is tight being in that small yak. It kind of hard to not take to much stuff cause there no room. But it works.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like a big snag to me!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

to be honest, the only reason i did not buy that $200 kayak was that I dont have a truck and I am not planing to buy one. Plus I would have to find a kayaking buddy somewhere - I dont like the idea of kayaking on my own.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mushi,

Not sure if you invested in a kayak yet or not but this shop will likely have some demo days in February and/or March. I hope to test some models out this spring. I'm not sure if I'll be able to buy or not, but I hope so. I have a tandem canoe that small enough that I can handle it on my own, but I can clearly see the advantages(having fished with a buddy who owns a yak) of fishing from a kayak versus the canoe. The canoe will serve me well for use on resevoirs, some hunting applications and fishing with a friend. However, I definately want a yak for fishing the streams and rivers.

http://www.clintonvilleoutfitters.com/

CG


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

Hobie Outback Mirage Fishing Kayak

2005 Hobie Outback Mirage Fishing Kayak. This hands-free pedal kayak is in immaculate condition and was only used for fishing off the east and west coasts of S. Florida. It's amazing how efficient the pedal system is. Check out the tug of war videos at the bottom of this web page.http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/miragedrive.htmlIt can also be paddled. It has two Scotty Rod Holders, Outriggers, a crate with six rod holders, a cooler, all secured. It also comes with a Yakima car top carrier with rollers in back and cradles in front for easy loading. A very fast kayak and stable enough with the outriggers for me to stand and throw a cast net. I mostly trolled and live baited for kingfish, tarpon, snook, spanish mackerel, and cobia.

This kayak new with the above options cost me approximately $2300 new. My price $1,600.
The yak is located in Naples, FL, but I live in Columbus and I can probably bring it home this spring if someone wants to buy.


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Mushi,
> 
> Not sure if you invested in a kayak yet or not but this shop will likely have some demo days in February and/or March. I hope to test some models out this spring. I'm not sure if I'll be able to buy or not, but I hope so. I have a tandem canoe that small enough that I can handle it on my own, but I can clearly see the advantages(having fished with a buddy who owns a yak) of fishing from a kayak versus the canoe. The canoe will serve me well for use on resevoirs, some hunting applications and fishing with a friend. However, I definately want a yak for fishing the streams and rivers.
> 
> ...


I know the guys at Clintonville Outfitters. It's a great shop!!!


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Lots of saltwater stuff here, but still good info in the articles and forums...

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

BobcatAngler said:


> I know the guys at Clintonville Outfitters. It's a great shop!!!


I bought the first kayak they sold, a hurricane santee. It's a little 10 ft, but I'm only 5' 7". They have an 11.5ft model above that. It's my first kayak and I love it. It only weighs 30 lbs, so it is great for carrying and portaging. Stability is amazing, and although I have not paddled others, I feel like it tracks straight and is very quick....feels like you go upstream as fast as you go down.

It is not a fishing machine, but I imagine you can modify it. I don't plan to because I feel I am better off just taking a few of my favorite plastics, a couple of jigs, a couple buzzers, my favorite cranks---and, of course, the Mepps. If I take more, I spend more time trying out lures than trying to make the lures I have work.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> I bought the first kayak they sold, a hurricane santee. It's a little 10 ft, but I'm only 5' 7". They have an 11.5ft model above that. It's my first kayak and I love it. It only weighs 30 lbs, so it is great for carrying and portaging. Stability is amazing, and although I have not paddled others, I feel like it tracks straight and is very quick....feels like you go upstream as fast as you go down.
> 
> It is not a fishing machine, but I imagine you can modify it. I don't plan to because I feel I am better off just taking a few of my favorite plastics, a couple of jigs, a couple buzzers, my favorite cranks---and, of course, the Mepps. If I take more, I spend more time trying out lures than trying to make the lures I have work.


That's all you need Streamstalker. Sounds like you've got it down pat! I am eyeing the Native Watercraft Marvel 10 big time. I don't know if I can swing it this spring, but I really hope to demo it and see how it goes. 

CG


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't know if you bought a yak yet, but here is my .02 . I own both SIK and SOT and both have their places, but for fishing small creeks like we have around here, SOT is heads and shoulders above the Sit -ins for me for a bunch of reasons. Safety and comfort, you can bale when trouble shows up and it will, I thought I would never flip, smarter than that, wrong! In my sit in all I could do was flip, then run down all the stuff I lost(not all mind you) was cold rest of the day(I bring spare dry stuff now). In my SOT I just jump out before or jam my feet in the creek to stabilize myself, you can still flip and lose stuff, that part of the game, But I feel safer in the SOT. Now here is the best part of a SOT. If you plan on yakking shallow water like we had all year, getting in and out of a SOT is LIGHT-YEARS easier than SIK, and you can do it in shallow or 10 feet of water, try getting into a SIK in anything over a foot and you will agree. Storage depends of the models most SOT's have huge storage behind your seat that you can turn around and get or sit side saddle, try that with SIK and your swimming. Also when you paddle shallow stuff getting in and out a bunch(you will) SIK alot of water building up if your not careful, SOT you can disregard being careful, heck dump a bucket of water by your feet, it will just drain right back to the river, beautiful! Now my SOT has its minuses, and each model does, and not saying all SOT have these. Mine is heavier and slower, but I can carry my garage and still keep up(when your fishing speed doesn't factor much) but even with everything packed, I still float shallower than my SIK that weighs half of it and I get to float riffles others have to get out and drag. If you want to try it sometime just ask....


----------

